# John Deere X330 with Power Flow Bagger



## RonQ (Nov 6, 2020)

I have the John Deere X330. Trying to install the Power Flow Bagger. The rear bag frame went on easy.
My 48” deck has the mulching kit installed from the dealer. The Power Flow isn’t matching up to the deck as shown in various YouTube videos.

1. In the photo showing the attachment at the front. Is this lined up correctly?
2. In the rear photo. The pin that engages the deck is off about an inch. And the Power Flow doesn’t close against the frame cleanly. As shown in the various videos I’ve watched.
3. Other than the chute being cut slightly to allow the belt to pass. Are there any other modifications that need to be made to the deck?
4. Does the Mulching Kit have to be removed to install the Power Flow correctly?

Thank you in advance,






















Ron


----------

